# Is there a list?



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

That we can put down or already have of Shelters that don't humanely euthanize? Maybe go by state..

I'm only wondering recently as I want to know if any of the shelters around me are like that & two in particular Rochester Animal Services & Orleans County Animal Control. Both in NY. 

The RAS right now has two GSDs. The female is gorgeous--she's a mix with blue eyes--stunning!


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

You can call and ask, or check on line. Most municipal shelters are going to put a dog down if they need the room and he/she's not adopted in a certain time period.


----------

